# Attic fan



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a makeshift attic fan in my garage. its a vintage all metal bix fan straped to the window. in the summer I turn it on and leave the garage door open a foot. I then have a ceiling fan blow heat down from the rafters so the fan can blow it out. Anyway I want to put it on T-state. I one in mind but its for inducted fans and is 40 bucks. its mounted down stream off the fan. Would this work or can you point me to a place that has a T-state that will work for what I need it. Or should I just put it on timer to run from X in the morning to X at night


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Get a roof fan to put over the attic. My dad has a couple at his place and also one in the garage. Then he wired then so that there was a light switch that is up high on the wall so you don't go turning it on and off thinking it is a light switch. But he added a thermostat. The thermostat has a dial you can turn to set the temp for the power to go to the fan so as long as you got the switch on and it gets up to the temp you have it set at then the fan will come on and after the tem drops the fan goes off.

Just like this here.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...f_Fan&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

just one problem. This is a rental. AND IM LAZY


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Still stop and think if using the same type of setup can be used in the window or get the ones made to bolt up in the attic at the vents at the ends of the house. May have to just get a board to bolt or screw it to that you can cut to fit the window. 
You could still get thermostat for it and run the power to it like you are now. 

So go to home Depot and talk to them and tell them what it is your wanting to do and they I bet know even more then we do.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

It can be done quite easily with a "line voltage" T-stat. I am guessing your are using 110v power to your fans? Get a 110v T-stat and wire it into the circuit. You will need a junction box but what you want to do is too damned easy.

Buy the T-stat and read the instructions.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ductstat Electronic thermostat gives automatic on-off control of INDUCTOR Duct Fans. Also controls 110 volt lights, dampers, fans, etc. 3 user-adjustable controls: operation, temperature setting & sensitivity. Thermostat range exceeds 50 deg. F to 100 deg. F to meet a wide range of applications. Replaceable fuse for safety. Grounded power cord & switched outlet. 10 amp resistive, 5 amp inductive load capability. 3 full year limited warranty. UL & ULC listed, conforms to ANSI/UL Standard 705 & CSA Standard 22.2. Housing is flame-retardant, high-impact ABS.

* Simplifies installation of Suncourt Inductor Fans.
* This unit mounts on the duct downstream from you Inductor Duct Fan
* Temperature range: 40 F to 110 F. Rated at 5 Amps.
* UL and ETL Listed
* MFG Brand Name : Ductstat
* MFG Model # : DS100
* MFG Part # : DS100

Specifications

* Assembled Depth (In Inches) : 3 In.
* Assembled Height (In Inches) : 2.5
* Assembled Weight (In LBS) : 1
* Assembled Width (In Inches) : 5.5
* Brand/Model Compatibility : DuctStat In-Line Thermostat
* CFM : N/A
* Cubic Feet Per Minute (CFM) : N/A CFM
* Heat : 40 Deg. F to 110 Deg. F
* ITEM DEPTH (In decimal format) : 2.5 In.
* ITEM HEIGHT (In decimal format) : 5.5 In.
* ITEM WEIGHT (In decimal format) : 1.2
* ITEM WIDTH (In decimal format) : 3.25 In.
* Length : 5.5 In.
* Light : No
* Room Size : N/A
* Size : 5 1/2 x 3 1/4 x 2 1/2
* Thermostat Type : Heating and Cooling
* Voltage : 110 Volts
* Voltage Rating : 110 Volts
* Width : 3.25

what you think


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

How much is it?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

home depot was about $28 + shipping


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Check put the fans here lex. http://www.jdmfg.com/jd_agri/shutterfan2.htm


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

those look good but how much the one I like is part number VSF20320 its a 20inch same as the box fan. if out of my leage would that t-stast work with my fan. those other fans look out of my leage


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Who knows how much they cost but I bet it's not cheap. Look at the size of the motor on it that is also outside of the fan box. Bet it will last for years too. Look at the size of the fan blades on it too. The fan will move lots of air around for you I know that. 
Your have to call them lex.
http://www.jdmfg.com/jd_agri/info_ag.htm
Now you may find the same types of fan other places if you look at where they sell them at farm suppy stores in your town and that way you may be able to look at them too. Not sure if they are loud or not.
I think the Ductstat Electronic thermostat would work with anything that needs to be turned on and off.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah there not cheap. one website for a 20 inch wanted over $200 for it. thats out of my league here


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes they do cost a whole lot more but they will also last so much longer then a cheaper one. Plus if something does go out you can replace the part where the cheaper ones you have to replace the whole thing. Then I don't know how yours sounds, but if a cheap one was loud and a good one was not I would go with a good one that so you can hear yourself think.

He hee down the road there is this one house that has a floor box fan that is bolt up at his attic vent with a cord running down the outside to a window. It looks bad because everyone can see it. Plus it's a cheap one too that are very loud or are at high speed.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

hewee said:


> Yes they do cost a whole lot more but they will also last so much longer then a cheaper one. Plus if something does go out you can replace the part where the cheaper ones you have to replace the whole thing. Then I don't know how yours sounds, but if a cheap one was loud and a good one was not I would go with a good one that so you can hear yourself think.
> 
> He hee down the road there is this one house that has a floor box fan that is bolt up at his attic vent with a cord running down the outside to a window. It looks bad because everyone can see it. Plus it's a cheap one too that are very loud or are at high speed.


well I'll think about it. anyway heres my setup





































the ceiling fan brings the hot air down for the fan in the window to blow it out. +creats a nice breeze once the hot air is gone.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well that boxed floor fan sure fits the window opening. I see your using duct tape. 
Did not know you had that type of ceiling fan put up. You could get one like I have that has a remote and can be set to turn on by the temp and change speeds by the temp. 
What is that hole in the ceiling.
Looks like you must be out in he garage a lot because you got tv's, speaks, plates etc there.

Hey you ever ask your landlord about adding a roof fan. They don't cost much and on sell only around $50.00 or $60.00. That would work best at getting the heat out and then your ceiling fan can blow the cooler air down on you. 

Was going to post link to fan I got but homedepot site is down but it is a Hamton Bay and has 5 blands but they are not made like your and have a twist in them that move I thing 20 or 30 % more air. They are black plastic fan blades.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah the tapes holding the makeshift curtain. theres a window there with glass and only one side can open . the other side is not made to open although it can be. yes that garage is my space and my repair shop for small engines.After the heat is gone the fan blows cool air. that hole is a roof vent that contains a no longer used bees nest. when there running and Im not out there the garage door is open about a foot to bring cooler air in from outside to replace the hot air being blown out. That ceiling fan i got a KMART for about $19.99 was on sale


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your not out there on your computer too are you? I would get a screen and staple it up there to the under side of the roof so the bees can't get tru if I was you. Cheap price for the fan and with a light too.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

hewee said:


> Your not out there on your computer too are you? I would get a screen and staple it up there to the under side of the roof so the bees can't get tru if I was you. Cheap price for the fan and with a light too.


Nope no computer out there. and there is a screen inside the vent don't know how they got in but its abandoned.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok no computer out there or out there yet.  Well if you have the garage door open then guess the bees came in from there. I know last year we got some bees in the house and they were out side all around the water cooler too and were inside of it. When I got new pads for it they did not have the size I wanted or a size a little bigger that I like best so I had a size that had small gaps at the side where the bugs and bees could get tru and then the fan would blow them inside the house.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

hewee said:


> Ok no computer out there or out there yet.  Well if you have the garage door open then guess the bees came in from there. I know last year we got some bees in the house and they were out side all around the water cooler too and were inside of it. When I got new pads for it they did not have the size I wanted or a size a little bigger that I like best so I had a size that had small gaps at the side where the bugs and bees could get tru and then the fan would blow them inside the house.


the nest has been there for a long time and its small. . its abandoned right now. i was told they never re-use a nest


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That is good to hear.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

lexmarks567 said:


> the nest has been there for a long time and its small. . its abandoned right now. i was told they never re-use a nest


Howdy folks...

They will reuse a nest as long as the queen is there (it's the queen that draws them in )...

If the queen isn't there the nest will not be used...


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Jedi_Master said:


> Howdy folks...
> 
> They will reuse a nest as long as the queen is there (it's the queen that draws them in )...
> 
> If the queen isn't there the nest will not be used...


its been empty for years. no ones home they all moved out no queen either


----------

